# Canning steelhead



## MuskyDan

Do the pin bones cookout? How do you clean them? Any good recipes would be greatly appreciated.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CrankYanker

I hope to get some lake trout this weekend and can them. I'm going to leave thin pin bones in. Lots of people even leave the backbone. I don't like that much grit in my sandwich! This will be my first time canning fish, if the fish cooperate. I will let you know how it turns out! I have heard adding a tsp of vinegar takes care of all bones.


----------



## Jason985

CrankYanker said:


> I hope to get some lake trout this weekend and can them. I'm going to leave thin pin bones in. Lots of people even leave the backbone. I don't like that much grit in my sandwich! This will be my first time canning fish, if the fish cooperate. I will let you know how it turns out! I have heard adding a tsp of vinegar takes care of all bones.


That's correct. Just a tsp of vinegar will dissolve the pin bones. 100 minutes at 10psi in the canner with the 1tsp of vinegar and 1/4 tsp canning salt makes them disappear. I canned 12 pints of steelhead last fall like that. Just a side note if you take the mud line out the fish tastes even better. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bbi-smoke

Jason,.does it work with whitefish or pike pinbones also? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CrankYanker

It would. Just freeze and fry the pike though!

Well the fish won today... Classic case of "shoulda been here yesterday." I'm ready to get in the boat!


----------



## alex-v

CrankYanker said:


> It would. Just freeze and fry the pike though!


Why?


----------



## CrankYanker

Fried pike is awesome! Only reason.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

If you like a sweater and less strong fishy taste try my recipe.

For a pint jar add

1 tsp salt
2 Tbsp french dressing
1 Tbsp brown sugar

I use it for all my salomnoids and think it would work on pike also.

Larry


----------



## alex-v

CrankYanker said:


> Fried pike is awesome! Only reason.


Just wondering if there was a reason for freezing it before frying it.


----------



## CrankYanker

No reason at all. Freeze if your not planning on using it it quick. Fresh is always best. I just found two bags of lake trout fillets in the freezer from an outing earlier this ice season. They are going in the canner! I'm going to do at least one jar of hookers recipe.


----------



## CrankYanker

Here is the finished product. I used these cool little jars as they are about the same size as a can of tuna. I must warn the kitchen didn't smell to good. I haven't cracked one open to taste it yet. Hope its good. Looks pretty tasty. I just added a little salt. Plan on making trout salad for lunch. Also a photo of the fish.


----------



## Jason985

bbi-smoke said:


> Jason,.does it work with whitefish or pike pinbones also?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah it would. I've never done it with pike or white fish though. My pike just gets froze all winter and pickled at the close of season. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dunlap

I had some canned smoke steelhead a couple years ago that was amazing. Does anyone smoke their fish first. I'm afraid the fish will turn to mush or be to smokey after pressure cooking. 

What do you do with your canned fish?


----------



## alex-v

Dunlap said:


> I had some canned smoke steelhead a couple years ago that was amazing. Does anyone smoke their fish first. I'm afraid the fish will turn to mush or be to smokey after pressure cooking.
> 
> What do you do with your canned fish?


I smoke approx half of the fish that I will be canning. The smoking process does the opposite of what you are expecting.

First the salt in the brine draws out moisture from the flesh. Next the smoking process itself will further pull moisture out. Lastly, when canning fish you are not supposed to add any liquids other than maybe a table spoon or so of ketchup and/or oil depending on the recipe you are using.

The end result is that you can have canned smoked fish that is drier than the smoked fish that you were putting on the plate when it is fresh from the smoker. What I do is brine the fish for a shorter amount of time or use a brine that contains less salt. I will smoke it for a shorter time, just long enough to get hints of the wood smoke flavor in. Then process as normal for canned fish.

Canned fish can be eaten right out of the jar, mixed with mayo, made into casseroles and can be used to make appetizers. Just about any recipe that uses canned tuna can work with your home canned fish.

Next time you are in the supermarket look at the boxes of Tuna and Chicken Helper. These can give you ideas for recipes. Then go buy the ingredients and make your own "canned fish helper". Also look at the boxes of rice based quick meals for more ideas.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

alex-v said:


> I smoke approx half of the fish that I will be canning. The smoking process does the opposite of what you are expecting.
> 
> First the salt in the brine draws out moisture from the flesh. Next the smoking process itself will further pull moisture out. Lastly, when canning fish you are not supposed to add any liquids other than maybe a table spoon or so of ketchup and/or oil depending on the recipe you are using.
> 
> The end result is that you can have canned smoked fish that is drier than the smoked fish that you were putting on the plate when it is fresh from the smoker. What I do is brine the fish for a shorter amount of time or use a brine that contains less salt. I will smoke it for a shorter time, just long enough to get hints of the wood smoke flavor in. Then process as normal for canned fish.
> 
> Canned fish can be eaten right out of the jar, mixed with mayo, made into casseroles and can be used to make appetizers. Just about any recipe that uses canned tuna can work with your home canned fish.
> 
> Next time you are in the supermarket look at the boxes of Tuna and Chicken Helper. These can give you ideas for recipes. Then go buy the ingredients and make your own "canned fish helper". Also look at the boxes of rice based quick meals for more ideas.


Dont forget the salmon melts in the broiler.:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55
Larry


----------



## alex-v

You can do most of these recipes with any canned fish and not just steelhead or salmon.


----------



## alex-v

You could open a jar, put the stuff into a small pot and add some BBQ sauce. Then spoon on a hamburger bun and make your own Sloppy Joe sandwich.


----------



## Svendi5

Rat City Hooker said:


> If you like a sweater and less strong fishy taste try my recipe.
> 
> For a pint jar add
> 
> 1 tsp salt
> 2 Tbsp french dressing
> 1 Tbsp brown sugar
> 
> I use it for all my salomnoids and think it would work on pike also.
> 
> Larry


I've an old family recipe very similar for trout/steelhead. Catalina dressing is cheap, but works great & melds amazingly with the oils of the fish! We make the 1/2-pint jars all the time & throw them in our hunting packs with a sleeve of saltines! Hard to beat that for an easy lunch...


----------



## Svendi5

Svendi5 said:


> I've an old family recipe very similar for trout/steelhead. Catalina dressing is cheap, but works great & melds amazingly with the oils of the fish! We make the 1/2-pint jars all the time & throw them in our hunting packs with a sleeve of saltines! Hard to beat that for an easy lunch...


Not quite the same for catfish, bass/panfish, but still tasty. We've made a new recipe for those with honey-lemon base.


----------

